

Show HN: The Instant Web - kirchhoff
http://www.theinstantweb.com

======
hexleo
What it can do? It can search something like disappear quickly in the web? I
can't do anything with just a single input field. When I enter some keyword
like news, wait a long time and nothing back for me. Are you seriously?

